# Finally



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well MIMB family. I can officially say me and the fiancé bought our first home this past week, can I say pretty excited. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You're fiance boy? Have mercy...lol
Congrats on the new house. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... 

Congrats! Now have fun cutting grass and keeping up the yard and flower beds and trimming tree's and bushes and paying for all repairs...

But, it's all worth it!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats man!


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

Congrats! It's a good feeling owning your own home.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Just closed on a house 3/26/13. First house I've owned and so far, no regrets.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations. I'll know that feeling one say lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> You're fiance boy? Have mercy...lol
> Congrats on the new house.
> 
> ---don't go away mad, just go away---


Hahahahahaha that was suppose to be bought. Idk how boy got there smartphone owned on that one


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> lol...
> 
> Congrats! Now have fun cutting grass and keeping up the yard and flower beds and trimming tree's and bushes and paying for all repairs...
> 
> But, it's all worth it!


Nothing but a thing p I love tar work. With the new house it makes 3 yards I have to cut and take care of now


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

battledonkey said:


> Just closed on a house 3/26/13. First house I've owned and so far, no regrets.


Same here. Great feeling. Now the fun of unpacking the sucker and moving lol


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Same here. Great feeling. Now the fun of unpacking the sucker and moving lol
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


I feel sorry for ya ... Took me almost 4 weeks to move by myself . Been unpacking for I think 4 or 5 lol . Congrats on the home purchase 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Well ive bought one and then built one . I think im gonna stay were im at , cause i hate all the paperwork. But congrats youll love it . Calling a place your own is great



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

It felt great pulling up to it tonight after a crazy day of workin on bikes. I love it 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Still unpacking an that's the worse part. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I hear ya man, congrats and I know the feeling I bought one and moved in yesterday for first time and its a dam good feeling having your own place


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats!
When the house warming?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Moving suxs *****


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big D said:


> Congrats!
> When the house warming?


As soon as we are all settled in and done unpacking. Everyone invited


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Now wouldn't that surprise you if we all showed up??


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> Now wouldn't that surprise you if we all showed up??


Hey lets do it lol and bring the wheelers.:beer:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big D said:


> Now wouldn't that surprise you if we all showed up??


Y'all all welcome. Being the bikes. Local park down road where we can go ride 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

What state u move to?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Big D said:


> Now wouldn't that surprise you if we all showed up??


We better bring some good gifts



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> What state u move to?


Still in breaux bridge Louisiana. Just not living with mom nomore. 24 and own ya own house feels kinda good


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Completely off subject what all is done to that red 420 on your teams facebook?


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*ya compared to me at 20 out the house in my own and that 420 has 35%gr hmf exaust programer clutch kit and soon a hole new top in with hc piston bored 40 over and cobra axels on 29.5 ol2s s/w with duel axels paddels and rear brake delete*


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats man on the house just let me know when the party is lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That's a bad 420. Thanks for the info


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> Congrats man on the house just let me know when the party is lol


welcome anytime rub. u got ma number call ill tell u where its at

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------



duckincrazy92 said:


> That's a bad 420. Thanks for the info


 
thats thats me and dodge2500 bro in law. we got the hondas and prove alot of people wrong on what a honda can do, love it. I will let him know that you liked his bike. hes on here lerking around hes in my freinds list but dont get on much


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol I don't know how he can stay away I enjoy the site. Hondas are to beat.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Lol I don't know how he can stay away I enjoy the site. Hondas are to beat.


 
i know im on it everyday. adicting site


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol you got that right.


----------

